# Avatar 2: Kinostart erneut verschoben



## AndreLinken (8. Mai 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Avatar 2: Kinostart erneut verschoben* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Avatar 2: Kinostart erneut verschoben*


----------



## MichaelG (8. Mai 2019)

Bin mal gespannt. Avatar 2 trägt eine große Last. Teil 1 hat damals 3D salonfähig gemacht und ist imho immer noch einer der besten 3D-Filme überhaupt. 3D ist nun tot. Mal sehen mit welchem Kracherfeature Avatar 2 auftrumpft. Aber die Last ist schwer...


----------



## copius (8. Mai 2019)

Najua, wenn die neuen Star Wars Filme 22, 24, 26 kommen hat Disney für jedes Jahr einen Milliarden Blockbuster in der Pipeline.


----------



## Cyberthom (8. Mai 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt. Avatar 2 trägt eine große Last. Teil 1 hat damals 3D salonfähig gemacht und ist imho immer noch einer der besten 3D-Filme überhaupt. 3D ist nun tot. Mal sehen mit welchem Kracherfeature Avatar 2 auftrumpft. Aber die Last ist schwer...



Ja sehe ich auch so, freue mich aber auch mehr auf das Spiel   das bestimmt  zusätzlich VR Unterstützung  mitbringt. Vielleicht gibt's ja mal VR Kinos 



Liebe Redaktion fragt doch mal nach  wie weit das Spiel schon ist


----------



## Gast1661893802 (8. Mai 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> 3D ist nun tot.


Ja, aber nur weil es in Filmen kaum brauchbar verwendet wurde und es @home nicht funktioniert wenn nur1/9 des Sichtfeldes oder weniger 3D bietet.

Als wirklch empfehlenswerte 3D Filme fallen nur Avatar und der letzte Detective Dee ein, und ich kann mich noch an eine "Wow" Szene im Star Wars 7 erinnern wo der Sternenzerstörer mitten im Kino schwebte.
Ansonsten war es eher ein "naja, ok".

VR mit "Klopapierrollen" Immersion bringt es aber auch nicht wirklich, da muß mehr Richtung Pimax mit besseren FoV laufen


----------



## LOX-TT (8. Mai 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> 3D ist nun tot.



nur im Home-Video, im Kino ist 3D immer noch groß dabei, auch wenn ich selbst kein großer Fan von 3D bin und auch nie wirklich war, wenn ich die Wahl hatte hab ich lieber 2D geschaut da günstiger und angenehmer wenn man nicht mit 3D Brille im Kino setzen muss einen ganzen Film lang, vor allem bei Action-Filmen

VR-Kino macht überhaupt keinen Sinn, für VR braucht man keinen Saal, weil man eh komplett abgeschottet ist, das einzige wäre vielleicht sich bewegende Sessel


----------



## Lucatus (8. Mai 2019)

hoffe das der Film durch die lange Wartezeit gut wird


----------



## REMO1 (8. Mai 2019)

Ich warte gerne auf einen guten Film... Zu 3D, auf einer guten Anlage find ich es super... Da kann man das 3D im Kino nicht vergleichen...


----------



## zukolada (9. Mai 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Ja, aber nur weil es in Filmen kaum brauchbar verwendet wurde und es @home nicht funktioniert wenn nur1/9 des Sichtfeldes oder weniger 3D bietet.
> 
> Als wirklch empfehlenswerte 3D Filme fallen nur Avatar und der letzte Detective Dee ein, und ich kann mich noch an eine "Wow" Szene im Star Wars 7 erinnern wo der Sternenzerstörer mitten im Kino schwebte.
> Ansonsten war es eher ein "naja, ok".
> ...




@home nicht funktioniert? Lieber nix beurteilen, wenn man keine Ahnung hat. Wenn du dich auskennen würdest, wüsstest du, dass 3D Zuhause MEILEN besser aussieht bzw. aussehen kann, als in jedem Kino. Diese betreiben ausschließlich LCD Projektoren, welche nicht im Ansatz bei 3D Qualität an DLP Projektion oder bei TV ehemals Plasma oder derzeit OLED rankommt.  Ich selbst ertrage selbst bei normalen Filmen die unterirdische Bildqualität der Kinos mit ihren Urzeit 24P Geruckel nicht mehr. Das einzige Kino was noch wert ist sich Kino zu nennen, ist das IMAX. Cinemaxx, Cineplexx, UCI etc. sind alle eine Schande.


----------



## Worrel (9. Mai 2019)

Mich hat 3D noch nie wirklich überzeugt - also in der Art, daß es einen Film _besser _gemacht hätte.


----------



## MichaelG (9. Mai 2019)

Für mich hingegen hat 3D viele Filme (insbesondere Animationsfilme aber auch Actionfilme oder Fantasystreifen) aufgewertet. Sicher bei Filmen wie Frost/Nixon oder irgendwelchen reinen Romanzenfilmen oder Komödien bringt 3D in der Regel nichts/nicht viel. Aber bei Action und Animationsstreifen hingegen... Endzeitstreifen, Action wie Skyscraper u.a. usw. in 3D sind für mich einfach geniales Heimkino. Selbst konvertierte 3D-Filme können sehr gut sein (Titanic, Top Gun).

Mich ärgert es enorm daß es keine Oled 4K 3D-TV-Geräte gibt. 3D wurde mit Einführung von 4K quasi zum Sterben gelegt. Es gibt kaum 4K 3D-Geräte. Maximal 4K-Geräte der 1. Generation. OLED gar keine.  Dann hätte ich mein FHD 3D Samsung schon längst in Rente geschickt und mir ein 55-60" 4K Oled 3D geholt. Und 4K 3D Blurayplayer kenne ich gar keine.  Gibt es davon überhaupt welche ?


----------



## Gast1661893802 (9. Mai 2019)

zukolada schrieb:


> @home nicht funktioniert? Lieber nix beurteilen, wenn man keine Ahnung hat. Wenn du dich auskennen würdest, wüsstest du, dass 3D Zuhause MEILEN besser aussieht bzw. aussehen kann, als in jedem Kino. Diese betreiben ausschließlich LCD Projektoren, welche nicht im Ansatz bei 3D Qualität an DLP Projektion oder bei TV ehemals Plasma oder derzeit OLED rankommt.  Ich selbst ertrage selbst bei normalen Filmen die unterirdische Bildqualität der Kinos mit ihren Urzeit 24P Geruckel nicht mehr. Das einzige Kino was noch wert ist sich Kino zu nennen, ist das IMAX. Cinemaxx, Cineplexx, UCI etc. sind alle eine Schande.


Oh du Held, du Quell der Erleuchtung !

Die wenigen % die einen 3D fähigen Beamer @home haben sind die Ausnahme, welche die Regel der "3D Fernseher sind scheiße" Fraktion bestätigen.

Ich habe einen 65" TV und bin mit dem 3D Effekt grundsätzlich zufrieden, natürlich ist der dann aber nicht so wuchtig wie auf einer Leinwand, das will die 42" bei 4m Sichtabstand Fraktion aber nicht einsehen, deswegen werden keine/kaum noch 3D TVs gebaut !


----------

